# 2.6.3 and Orinoco (zillionth post)

## KePSuX

Ok, I have just spend two days fighting with the 2.6.3 kernel and my Orinoco Gold card. I have read every post on these here fourms and there is A LOT of conflicting information on how to get this working properly. Could someone that knows this issue inside and out PLEASE write an idiots guide to getting this up? I am starting the OS load over b/c during my war on the configuration I have managed to stop the system from loading all the way into the OS at all. 

So far my kernel config is set as

```
<*> PCMCIA/CardBus support

<M>   CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support

   < >   i82092 compatible bridge support (NEW)

   < >   i82365 compatible bridge support (NEW)

   < >   Databook TCIC host bridge support (NEW) 
```

```
[*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions       

---   Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)                   

< >   STRIP (Metricom starmode radio IP) (NEW)                       

< >   Aironet Arlan 655 & IC2200 DS support (NEW)                   

< >   AT&T/Lucent old WaveLAN & DEC RoamAbout DS ISA support (NEW)

< >   AT&T/Lucent old WaveLAN Pcmcia wireless support (NEW)

< >   Xircom Netwave AirSurfer Pcmcia wireless support (NEW)

---   Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

< >   Aviator/Raytheon 2.4MHz wireless support (NEW)

---   Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

< >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards (NEW)

<M>   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)

< >     Hermes in PLX9052 based PCI adaptor support (Netgear MA301 etc.) (EXPERIMENTAL)

< >     Hermes in TMD7160 based PCI adaptor support (EXPERIMENTAL)

< >     Prism 2.5 PCI 802.11b adaptor support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)

---   Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

<M>   Hermes PCMCIA card support

< >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 PCMCIA cards (NEW)

< >   Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/PCMCIA (NEW)

< >   Atmel at76c502/at76c504 PCMCIA cards (NEW)

< >   Planet WL3501 PCMCIA cards (NEW) 
```

```
[*] PCMCIA network device support

< >   3Com 3c589 PCMCIA support (NEW)

< >   3Com 3c574 PCMCIA support (NEW)

< >   Fujitsu FMV-J18x PCMCIA support (NEW)

< >   NE2000 compatible PCMCIA support (NEW)

< >   New Media PCMCIA support (NEW)

< >   SMC 91Cxx PCMCIA support (NEW)

< >   Xircom 16-bit PCMCIA support (NEW)

< >   Asix AX88190 PCMCIA support (NEW) 
```

and when i modprobe hermes i get 

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

orinoco_cs              6440  -

orinoco                42308  -

hermes                  7680  -

yenta_socket           14400  -

ds                     10464  -

pcmcia_core            59680  -

... 
```

Where it gets confusing is when people start talking about pcmcia-cs. Is it needed? No one seems to agree. Some people say you also need wireless-tools. Some people say you dont. Please...a complete step by step guide that actually works?! Thanks in advance!

----------

## jkalderash

Yes, you should almost certainly install pcmcia-cs.  The kernel provides driver modules; pcmcia-cs basically sets up everything and gives you commands (cardctl) which let you manage the card.  Make sure you compile your kernel properly including any necessary drivers as modules, then 

```
emerge pcmcia-cs
```

Try to get the newer version - 3.2.5 I believe?  Then all you have to do is

```
/etc/init.d/pcmcia start
```

Which should load the proper modules, detect the card, and load the driver.

----------

## KePSuX

DId my kernel config look proper?

----------

## jkalderash

The only odd thing I see is that you've got "PCMCIA/CardBus support" buit directly into the kernel, but your lsmod indicates it's built as a module - that option provides pcmcia_core and ds.  If you build pcmcia_core, ds, and or yenta_socket as modules, make sure you modprobe them before you start pcmcia.  Other than that everything looks fine.

----------

## sethleon

Have you already tested, if it works?

----------

## KePSuX

 *jkalderash wrote:*   

> The only odd thing I see is that you've got "PCMCIA/CardBus support" buit directly into the kernel, but your lsmod indicates it's built as a module - that option provides pcmcia_core and ds.  If you build pcmcia_core, ds, and or yenta_socket as modules, make sure you modprobe them before you start pcmcia.  Other than that everything looks fine.

 

yea, that is bizzare.

 *sethleon wrote:*   

> Have you already tested, if it works?

 

Not yet, the system is reinstalling right now. I really borked it up and just decided to start the install over so i knew what stage everything was at.

----------

## KePSuX

Ok, heres  a n00b question. How do I determine the name of modules avalible for modprobing on a system? I know what I compliled in, I just dont know their names. I know they are in some directory...just which one? Thanks!

----------

## jkalderash

/lib/modules/<kernel-version>

----------

## sethleon

ok here is my suggest:

(if u use KDE than i suggest kwavecontrol as well)

after you have compiled and installed the whole kernel, xfree & KDE

you should also take this 

(to get the latest version of the tools):

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge pcmcia-cs wireless-tools kwavecontrol
```

if you want the stablest versions of them simply do:

```
emerge pcmcia-cs wireless-tools kwavecontrol
```

after having installed all, you need to config following files in

cd /etc/pcmcia/

./config.opts

./network.opts

./wireless.opts

if you need help to do this, tell me and i do  :Wink: 

----------

## xdrainox

I am currently running 2.6.3-love6 with the lastest pcmcia-cs.. my orinoco classic gold card works perfect, but I can't get it into promiscuous mode. Any ideas? from what I'm told the love6 patches orinoco and hermes drivers so that they can go into monitor mode.

   -Josh

----------

## echo6

pcmcia-cs is still needed for the cardmgr program.   After you have all the modules loaded what happens if you manually execte cardmgr ?   /etc/init.d/pcmcia does this for you but you do need to ensure that the modules are loaded before hand using /etc/modules.autoload  or /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.  Yes you also need wireless tools as that will give you programs like iwconfig.   

Also what is your hardware?   There are known issues with some laptops with irq conflicts etc

Your kernel config looks fine.

----------

## KePSuX

OK on my new load, im getting this error on boot.

```

 * Calculating module dependencies...

 * Failed to calculate dependencies                                       [ !! ] 

modprobe: QM_MODULES: Function not implemented

 
```

Snippits out of menuconfig:

here is my Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)  --->

```

[*] PCI support                                     

PCI access mode (Any)  --->

[*] Legacy /proc/pci interface

[*] PCI device name database

[ ] ISA support

[ ] MCA support

< > NatSemi SCx200 support

[*] Support for hot-pluggable devices

```

PCMCIA/CardBus support  ---> 

```

<M> PCMCIA/CardBus support 

<M>   CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support

< >   i82092 compatible bridge support

< >   Databook TCIC host bridge support

```

Device Drivers-->Networking---->Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)  --->

```

<M>   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)

<M>   Hermes PCMCIA card support

(everything else is blank in this section)

```

Device Drivers-->Networking---->PCMCIA network device support  --->

```

[*] PCMCIA network device support

```

I have also run 

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge pcmcia-cs

```

which installed version 3.2.7 of pcmcia-cs. 

I get this error when cardmgr is run manually and at boot (cause it's not seeing a driver for the pcmcia apparently)

```

localhost sbin # cardmgr

cardmgr[1533]: no pcmcia driver in /proc/devices

```

here is my dmesg

```

localhost sbin # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.3 (root@cdimage) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #2 Fri Feb 27 20:34:26 EST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000002eef0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002eef0000 - 000000002eeff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002eeff000 - 000000002ef00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002ef00000 - 000000002f000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

750MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 192240

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 188144 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                     ) @ 0x000f7290

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x2eef8cca

ACPI: FADT (v001 ATI    Raptor   0x06040000 ATI  0x000f4240) @ 0x2eefee2b

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x2eefee9f

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x2eefeec7

ACPI: DSDT (v001    ATI U1_M1535 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=303 devfs=mount

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order 12: 32768 bytes)

Detected 1855.260 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 756692k/768960k available (2600k kernel code, 11472k reserved, 899k data, 140k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3670.01 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP2500+ stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd87b, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040116

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *3 4 6 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *5 7)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKU] (IRQs 3 4 6 10)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 24)

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKU] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:10.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

SBF: Simple Boot Flag extension found and enabled.

SBF: Setting boot flags 0x1

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

ATI Northbridge, reserving I/O ports 0x3b0 to 0x3bb.

Activating ISA DMA hang workarounds.

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (62 C)

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.9.0 20020828 on minor 0

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x8828 (irq = 3) is a 8250

ttyS2 at I/O 0x8840 (irq = 3) is a 8250

ttyS3 at I/O 0x8850 (irq = 3) is a 8250

ttyS4 at I/O 0x8860 (irq = 3) is a 8250

ttyS5 at I/O 0x8870 (irq = 3) is a 8250

natsemi dp8381x driver, version 1.07+LK1.0.17, Sep 27, 2002

  originally by Donald Becker <becker@scyld.com>

  http://www.scyld.com/network/natsemi.html

  2.4.x kernel port by Jeff Garzik, Tjeerd Mulder

eth0: NatSemi DP8381[56] at 0xef810000, 00:0d:9d:c8:a0:15, IRQ 11.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

hda: FUJITSU MHT2040AT PL, ATA DISK drive

hdc: SD-R2512, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.9

 Sensor: 35

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.2c (Thu Feb 05 15:41:49 2004 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  #0: ALI 5451 at 0x8400, irq 5

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (6007 buckets, 48056 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xee on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e06e <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xee on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e06e <keycode>' to make it known.

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda3) for (hda3)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 140k freed

Adding 498004k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

eth0: link up.

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on negotiated link capability.

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at include/linux/rwsem.h:43in_atomic():0, irqs_disabled():1

Call Trace:

 [<c0114d00>] do_page_fault+0x0/0x53c

 [<c01181db>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xd0

 [<c0114f7a>] do_page_fault+0x27a/0x53c

 [<c010ad2d>] do_IRQ+0xfd/0x130

 [<c0109148>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c010e907>] do_gettimeofday+0x87/0xb0

 [<c010e89a>] do_gettimeofday+0x1a/0xb0

 [<c011dd67>] sys_gettimeofday+0x67/0xe0

 [<c0114d00>] do_page_fault+0x0/0x53c

 [<c0109185>] error_code+0x2d/0x38

```

What other info can i supply that will help me get this working?

----------

## echo6

 *KePSuX wrote:*   

> OK on my new load, im getting this error on boot.
> 
> ```
> 
>  * Calculating module dependencies...
> ...

 

Have you emerged module-init-tools ?   Also not sure if it is required but I have it in my kernel config,  enable ISA support.

----------

## KePSuX

 *echo6 wrote:*   

>  *KePSuX wrote:*   OK on my new load, im getting this error on boot.
> 
> ```
> 
>  * Calculating module dependencies...
> ...

 

Oh thank god. That did it. *KISSES TO EVERYONE!!!!*. Best fourm ever!

----------

## KePSuX

Ok, now that that is solved I have another easier question. On this particular machine I have two ethernet cards. One is a wirelss card (obviously) and the other is a built in lan card on the laptop. There should never be a time when I will have both the wifi card in the machine along with a cat5 cable plugged into the lan cable. I want the machine to turn on whichever is availble to it on boot. And i need the wifi card to have a predetermined static ip but the hardwired lan port to run off DHCP. 

The LAN port is eth0

The WiFI card is eth1

as of right now when the machine boots the lan port is comming up, but the wifi card will not work until i preform 

```

ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.x up

```

as just

```

ifconfig eth1 up

```

brings up the card but will not assign it an IP addy. I have my /etc/conf.d/net script properly configured (i think)...here it is

```
# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

                                                                                                      

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

                                                                                                      

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

#iface_eth0="192.168.1.45 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth1="192.168.1.5 broadcast 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"

                                                                                                      

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

                                                                                                      

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

                                                                                                      

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

                                                                                                      

                                                                                                      

# For setting the default gateway

#

gateway="eth1/192.168.1.1"

```

In the Gentoo install doc it explains how to rc-update add net.eth0 default to get a hard wired port working, but says pcmcia network card booting duties are handled by the pcmcia script. Basically how can I get my PCMCIA card starting at boot with a predefined IP?

----------

## echo6

Take a look at the config and scripts in /etc/pcmcia.

I've always configured my networking manually,  I've never got around to doing it any other way.

----------

## Hansel

The main problem is you need ISA support in the kernel.

[*] PCI support                                      

PCI access mode (Any)  ---> 

[*] Legacy /proc/pci interface 

[*] PCI device name database 

[*] ISA support 

[ ] MCA support 

< > NatSemi SCx200 support 

[*] Support for hot-pluggable devices

You don't need the "Hermes PCMCIA card support" module.

That gives you the orinoco module.

The pcmcia_cs package gives you the orinoco_cs module.

[code][*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions       

< >   Hermes PCMCIA card support

You must reinstall (rebuild) pcmcia_cs each time you install

a new kernel.

----------

## KePSuX

Well....I still don't have ISA support built in and it works. The original kernel config I have uptop is still what im rolling with problem free. I just need to get a script that fires up the correct network card at startup, and I've almost got that done.

----------

## echo6

 *Hansel wrote:*   

> You don't need the "Hermes PCMCIA card support" module.
> 
> That gives you the orinoco module.
> 
> The pcmcia_cs package gives you the orinoco_cs module.

 

You don't need to use the pcmcia_cs driver modules,  KepSuX has correctly got the kernel modules compiled.   On the other hand he could use the pcmcia_cs modules in which case he would need to deselect all the driver modules in the kernel as per the docs.   The advantage with using the Gentoo ebuild of pcmcia-cs for the driver modules is that it applies some patches.   Personally since 2.4.22 I've used the kernel modules and applied the orinoco patches myself,  and this has been my preferred method of using the pcmcia orinoco card.

----------

## Hansel

 *KePSuX wrote:*   

> Well....I still don't have ISA support built in and it works. The original kernel config I have uptop is still what im rolling with problem free. I just need to get a script that fires up the correct network card at startup, and I've almost got that done.

 

I apologize. Reading the rest of the posts I assumed you didn't have

it working yet. I've been using an oricono gold card for a long time and 

and I know the setup and configuration inside and out. I'm glad to 

hear you have whatever it was resolved.

----------

## raylpc

How do I set the Wep key for orinoco? I used to use wlan-ng. The key is 104 bit. Thanks.

----------

## sethleon

```
iwconfig eth1 enc key
```

replace the "eth1" with your wlan card device name,

and "key" with your key.

check 

```
man iwconfig
```

for more details (modes)

----------

## raylpc

Thanks, sethleon. I just got it working. The wireless-tools is cool.  And I noticed from the posts that there's the /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts which I can set my WEP ans essid. But how can I specify one for home and one for school? It seems that the pattern matching is on MAC address. 

Now, I just save the two versions of iwconfig command in two different scripts. 

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## sethleon

look at your /etc/pcmcia/network.opts:

```
# Network adapter configuration

#

# The address format is "scheme,socket,instance,hwaddr".

#

# Note: the "network address" here is NOT the same as the IP address.

# See the Networking HOWTO.  In short, the network address is the IP

# address masked by the netmask.

#

case "$ADDRESS" in

*,*,*,*)

    INFO="ARtem"

    # Transceiver selection, for some cards -- see 'man ifport'

    IF_PORT=""

    # Use BOOTP (via /sbin/bootpc, or /sbin/pump)? [y/n]

    BOOTP="n"

    # Use DHCP (via /sbin/dhcpcd, /sbin/dhclient, or /sbin/pump)? [y/n]

    DHCP="n"

    # If you need to explicitly specify a hostname for DHCP requests

    DHCP_HOSTNAME=""

    # Host's IP address, netmask, network address, broadcast address

    IPADDR="192.168.10.98"

    NETMASK="255.255.255.0"

#    NETWORK="192.168.10.97"

    BROADCAST="192.168.10.255"

    # Gateway address for static routing

    GATEWAY="192.168.10.2"

    # Things to add to /etc/resolv.conf for this interface

    DOMAIN=""

    SEARCH=""

    DNS_1=""

    DNS_2=""

    DNS_3=""

    # NFS mounts, should be listed in /etc/fstab

    MOUNTS=""

    # If you need to override the interface's MTU...

    MTU=""

    # For IPX interfaces, the frame type and network number

    IPX_FRAME=""

    IPX_NETNUM=""

    # Extra stuff to do after setting up the interface

    start_fn () { return; }

    # Extra stuff to do before shutting down the interface

    stop_fn () { return; }

    # Card eject policy options

    NO_CHECK=n

    NO_FUSER=n

    ;;

esac

```

and schemes can be used by running:

```
cardctl scheme
```

(substitute "scheme" with the scheme name you need)

----------

## sethleon

thus a sample /etc/pcmcia/network.opts could be (with schemes):

```
case "$ADDRESS" in 

home,*,*,*)

   INFO="HOME"

   # of course some more configuration information below this comment

   ;;

school,*,*,*)

   INFO="SCHOOL"

   # of course some more configuration information below this comment

   ;;

esac
```

----------

## raylpc

 *sethleon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> and schemes can be used by running:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you, the scheme did the trick.

----------

## sethleon

No problem!  :Wink: 

Helping is my pleasure.  :Very Happy: 

----------

